# Prop vs cyp for cutting cycle?



## Goldenera (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok I'm planning In a summer shred cycle. I already have primobolan and anavar and gh peptides in hand. 

The primobolan is a enthenate so a long ester so I could dose 2 times a week.  

Is there a huge difference in cyp vs prop for water bloat etc for a cutting cycle??  Take into account primobolan is supposed to act like masteron as an AI on cycle and should in theory buffer some of the tests estro sides. 

While I have done eod shots when I used mast prop.....I'd rather not if I can easily use test cyp and just pin 2 times a week . I'll be using gh peps so I'll already be pinning 3 times a day.....but with a toddler sized slin pin lol

Prop vs cyp for cutting cycle with primo.......thoughts vets?  anyone use a long ester for a cut?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Apr 11, 2012)

I've used both. No difference.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks buckeye!!  

I can't see that big a diff ESP with the primobolan in the mix. 

I did masteron & cyp last time and always wondered if I cheated myself not going for propinate. I couldn't get prop at that time


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of Prop in general, but in regards to your questions... you can cut on anything really, it's all going to come down to your diet.  Some guys retain a little more water on the longer esters.   Also, don't rely on Primo or Mast as an AI.. they are no substitute for an AI.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 11, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'm a huge fan of Prop in general, but in regards to your questions... you can cut on anything really, it's all going to come down to your diet.  Some guys retain a little more water on the longer esters.   Also, don't rely on Primo or Mast as an AI.. they are no substitute for an AI.



No worries bro I'm going to use Formeron for oct and hcg to keep the boys going. I'll also have nolva on hand

Good looking out.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 11, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> No worries bro I'm going to use Formeron for oct and hcg to keep the boys going. I'll also have nolva on hand
> 
> Good looking out.



Good deal, just had to check... I love mast with tren though.. it cuts the sides down quite a bit for me.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't see any scientific reason for a long ester to cause more water retention, they both convert to test base in the end. If there is a difference IMO it's caused by the high spike that follows injecting a large amount of a long ester. One puts on a little water here and it carries through to the next injection. If your water intake is high and sodium is low you should be fine, formeron works great also btw. I've run letro briefly on cycle and it made little difference to the amount of water I was holding, eliminating sodium and especially drinking tons of water makes a hugeee difference though.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 11, 2012)

Diet is the only determining factor in a bulk or cut cycle. Steroids allow you to maintain and sometimes gain while on a caloric deficit. When you increase good intake you increase size and strength. Keep it simple it's juicing not rocket science.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 11, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Diet is the only determining factor in a bulk or cut cycle. Steroids allow you to maintain and sometimes gain while on a caloric deficit. When you increase good intake you increase size and strength. Keep it simple it's juicing not rocket science.



Biology is far more complicated than rocket science..


----------



## gamma (Apr 11, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Diet is the only determining factor in a bulk or cut cycle. Steroids allow you to maintain and sometimes gain while on a caloric deficit. When you increase good intake you increase size and strength. Keep it simple it's juicing not rocket science.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> Yep .............. totally agree , i am cutting right now  with cyp working nicely. eating low cals and lots lots lots of cardio and still strong as hell when moving the steel around.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 11, 2012)

Bro we can debate all day. Ive seen guys get shredded on sust and deca with a good diet. Also seen guys bulk up on prop and winny. All steroids work in basically the same way ust through different paths. Its really harder to diet than to just run gear.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 11, 2012)

ok guys I fingered as much!!  Just wanted some feedback....Test cyp it is. Cause it's cheaper and I'll pin less

I will add test base on workout days heard its off the chain!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 11, 2012)

I know a guy who cut up on anadrol.Steroids just help you recover, and hold muscle while on a cut or gain on a bulk,Without diet and weight training they aren't good for much.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 11, 2012)

I know diet is key guys. I'm pretty lean now. Just wanna take it to that next level. 

juice helps us keep the muscle In a low cal environment. 

I just wanted feedback on prop


----------



## FUZO (Apr 11, 2012)

I hardly have any water with prop then I would with cyp or enth


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 11, 2012)

FUZO said:


> I hardly have any water with prop then I would with cyp or enth



My buddy said he bloats less with prop......I can't decide lol

I'll prop go with cyp so I can pin less.


----------



## Grozny (Apr 12, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Ok I'm planning In a summer shred cycle. I already have primobolan and anavar and gh peptides in hand.
> 
> The primobolan is a enthenate so a long ester so I could dose 2 times a week.
> 
> ...



any kind of testo at high doses  tend to work against cutting as they often present a lot of estrogen, water retention, and potential fat deposition.


----------

